# Gmail and Masonic Aprons



## Blake Bowden (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I have noticed that as well.... Looks a lot like the York Rite Chapter aprons.


----------



## CTx Mason (Apr 7, 2012)

Proof of the world wide conspiracy? LOL!!!


----------



## HumbleGuard (Apr 7, 2012)

^agreed


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 8, 2012)

Perhaps it is a Royal Arch Chapter of Correspondence...


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't kid yourself ... it's ingrain and runs throughout masonry.  

A vile AND retched bunch you must be!   

:001_rolleyes:


----------



## BroBill (Apr 8, 2012)

Awesome.  The best place to hide something- like a super-secret, hush hush, worldwide conspiracy- is right out in the open....


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 8, 2012)

Y'all really need to quit smokin' that stuff...  :wink:


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 13, 2012)

agreed ... it clouds the picture.:40:


----------



## Mlugo1247 (Apr 16, 2012)

Very Very Very Interesting!!!


----------

